# Etriquette Question



## trairden (May 19, 2005)

I'm a new rider and am wondering about riding etiquette when it comes to encountering other riders coming from the opposite direction.

Are you supposed to acknowledge them with a 'hi', a wave, a nod or anything at all? Sometimes when I am struggling and/or out of breath, I don't want to say anything at all, because I virtually can't talk. So is it rude to just keep on riding and not acknowledge at all?


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

trairden said:


> I'm a new rider and am wondering about riding etiquette when it comes to encountering other riders coming from the opposite direction.
> 
> Are you supposed to acknowledge them with a 'hi', a wave, a nod or anything at all? Sometimes when I am struggling and/or out of breath, I don't want to say anything at all, because I virtually can't talk. So is it rude to just keep on riding and not acknowledge at all?


I'm a new rider so can't really answer your question. But try a short wave next time if you see that they're looking at you. I know what you mean about the out of breath hello's "Ack-Hallooo-Hmmp"


----------



## blueman (Apr 20, 2005)

If you're so out of breath that you cant wave or say hi, no one will take offense. Search for "wave" and you'll see this has been discussed lots here. My take is it doesn't matter. A friendly hi or head nod is always nice, but by no means necessary.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

trairden said:


> Are you supposed to acknowledge them with a 'hi', a wave, a nod or anything at all?


Go ahead and wave - when they don't respond you can mutter "@$$hole" to yourself.

They'll be doing the same thing if you don't wave.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

Waving comes from your personality, not etiquette. There are many here who simply refuse to wave and consider it stupid. If you are a friendly guy and want to wave, do it. If you are a grouch and choose not to wave, don't. 

I wave....most of the time...sometimes I'm grouchy.


----------



## sivart (Apr 26, 2005)

What about when you are passing someone in your lane from behind?

Just today I rolled by some guy that was riding a unicycle in a paved bike path while he was dribbling two basketballs with his handlebar free hands. (Yes, I am still chuckling to myself) As I went by I think I heard him say "nice bell" which I took as "thanks alot for not warning me you are about to go by."

Frankly, the last thing I want to do to a traveling circus is surprise them from behind with instructions on how to get in my way. Was I in the wrong? Should I have said something like "on your left?" Is this something you should do with all bikers?


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

sivart said:


> What about when you are passing someone in your lane from behind?
> 
> Just today I rolled by some guy that was riding a unicycle in a paved bike path while he was dribbling two basketballs with his handlebar free hands. (Yes, I am still chuckling to myself) As I went by I think I heard him say "nice bell" which I took as "thanks alot for not warning me you are about to go by."
> 
> Frankly, the last thing I want to do to a traveling circus is surprise them from behind with instructions on how to get in my way. Was I in the wrong? Should I have said something like "on your left?" Is this something you should do with all bikers?


 You should always give warning before passing someone -- especially on a MUT. "On your left" or a bell works. Use your judgement in regards to how far away, how frequently and how loud you need to be.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Warning on overtaking is a good idea- even something is simple as a greeting alerts the rider you are there and will prevent them (hopefully) from serving into your space.

Waving- do it if you feel like it. I tend to unless I am in the middle of an interval or another situation were it wouldn't be safe to. Do try to wave and thank car drivers who go out of the way to make your life easier on the bike- that is the behavior we want to encourage.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

sivart said:


> As I went by I think I heard him say "nice bell" which I took as "thanks alot for not warning me you are about to go by."


Maybe he was admiring your Ghisallo helmet


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Are you riding or socializing?*



trairden said:


> I'm a new rider and am wondering about riding etiquette when it comes to encountering other riders coming from the opposite direction.
> 
> Are you supposed to acknowledge them with a 'hi', a wave, a nod or anything at all? Sometimes when I am struggling and/or out of breath, I don't want to say anything at all, because I virtually can't talk. So is it rude to just keep on riding and not acknowledge at all?


I always try to relate cycling actions to non-cycling actions. If you are walking down the street do you wave to everyone going in the other direction? What about if you are driving?

If we see someone we know we will wave or even stop and chat for a while. If we don't know them why wave?

Now it is true that we live in a big city where we see great numbers of cyclists on a daily basis. When we are out in the boonies I will usually wave back if someone waves at us. 

To answer your final question IMHO having someone wave at you is their choice and does not place an obligation on you to do anything of the sort.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I always try to relate cycling actions to non-cycling actions. If you are walking down the street do you wave to everyone going in the other direction? What about if you are driving?


Now wait a minute. It's not that often you see a cyclist that you'll be waving every ten seconds (unless you are on a trail, then just smile, don't bother waving).

I'd relate this more to... you're walking down a street wearing a [insert band name here] shirt. You see someone else wearing another shirt from the same band. You have something in common when the other 100 people on the sidewalk don't. So you smile. Maybe you even (gasp!) wave...

Same thing with cars. If I see someone driving my exact same car (unless it's a popular model, like Honda Civic), I might smile or even wave.

It's all about the brotherhood (or sisterhood) of the less common.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

vonteity said:


> Now wait a minute. It's not that often you see a cyclist that you'll be waving every ten seconds (unless you are on a trail, then just smile, don't bother waving).
> 
> I'd relate this more to... you're walking down a street wearing a [insert band name here] shirt. You see someone else wearing another shirt from the same band. You have something in common when the other 100 people on the sidewalk don't. So you smile. Maybe you even (gasp!) wave...
> 
> ...


I agree with the hot chica here. Cyclists are or should be a kind of brothersisterhood, and it's just damn sensible, if nothing else, to wave.

I sure don't worry about it if I've just climbed an _hors categorie_ Kentucky knob and I'm seeing the White Light and communing with dead ancestors, though. And I don't take offense if someone else is clearly too gassed or suffering to give me the high sign.

It's really just a matter of common sense & coutesy. Never understood why it's such a big issue among the SURPs, but it seems to be.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Ed, how many cyclists do you see on your Sunday ride?*



OldEdScott said:


> I agree with the hot chica here. Cyclists are or should be a kind of brothersisterhood, and it's just damn sensible, if nothing else, to wave.
> 
> I sure don't worry about it if I've just climbed an _hors categorie_ Kentucky knob and I'm seeing the White Light and communing with dead ancestors, though. And I don't take offesen if some else is clearly too gassed or suffering to give me the high sign.
> 
> ...


We will likely see hundreds. How much time and effort do I want to put into waving at strangers?

Now if I was a new cyclist in an area where cyclists were rare I might get all excited and happy to see another person on a bike-so happy that I would wave at them. But I ain't and it isn't so I won't.

YMMV


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

MB1 said:


> We will likely see hundreds. How much time and effort do I want to put into waving at strangers?
> 
> Now if I was a new cyclist in an area where cyclists were rare I might get all excited and happy to see another person on a bike-so happy that I would wave at them. But I ain't and it isn't so I won't.
> 
> YMMV


If I saw hundreds or even dozens I wouldn't wave either!

Obviously I'm writing from my own experience. I see maybe two a week. I'm in a remote area. It's like a damn Sighting when one heaves into view.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*You do have a way with words and imagery.*



OldEdScott said:


> If It's like a damn Sighting when one heaves into view.


LOL..


----------



## sanmusa (Apr 7, 2005)

Give them the head nod. If the bastard doesn't reply because: a) he rides a bike that is more expensive then yours, b) you ride Sora and he's got Ultegra/Dura-Ace/Campagnolo; then flip him off.

For most riders a quick nod will do.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

MB1 said:


> We will likely see hundreds. How much time and effort do I want to put into waving at strangers?
> 
> Now if I was a new cyclist in an area where cyclists were rare I might get all excited and happy to see another person on a bike-so happy that I would wave at them. But I ain't and it isn't so I won't.
> 
> YMMV


I'll give you that, but is eye contact and a smile or nod too much for you to muster?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Well they pretty much fade into the background.*



vonteity said:


> I'll give you that, but is eye contact and a smile or nod too much for you to muster?


Usually for me cyclists going in the other direction are just another vehicle that doesn't require much attention and sort of fade into that long list of things that you are aware of but aren't threatening or require action. I would rather pay more attention to the wheel I am on and the road in front of me. 

(I wonder if I have seen a million other cyclists yet? Even at the rate of just 3 or 4 a mile it well could be.)

Sure, sometimes I wave or smile or in some other way acknowledge a rider going the other way but I feel no obligation to do so. 

FWIW I almost always let someone who I am passing know that I am there and I do believe that cyclists have an obligation to do this.


----------



## sanmusa (Apr 7, 2005)

MB1 said:


> (I wonder if I have seen a million other cyclists yet? Even at the rate of just 3 or 4 a mile it well could be.)


That might be why for you it's such a trivial thing to see another cyclist. For me it isn't, unless you consider farmers on 50 pound cargo bikes cyclists. I mean serious cyclists. I see those at the rate of two to three in a month so I say, yes, that does warrant a head nod. Once another guy I nodded chased me down for two miles and we rode together for a long time. Now we ride together most of the time. It's good to have a riding buddy, and on these parts, that's a rarity.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

vonteity said:


> Same thing with cars. If I see someone driving my exact same car (unless it's a popular model, like Honda Civic), I might smile or even wave.


When I am driving the 360 Modena I wave at other Modena drivers when we cross paths....  

I say wave if you feel like waving.However,when aproaching riders from behind definately let them know you're there.If not,they may swerve in front of you and we all know what happens after that.


----------



## harvey (Feb 27, 2005)

vonteity said:


> Same thing with cars. If I see someone driving my exact same car (unless it's a popular model, like Honda Civic), I might smile or even wave.


I remember many years ago when I had a 1969 BMW 2002. Every other BMW driver would flash their headlights at you. Now? Forget it. Too may bimmers (although I'm curious what would happen if you were driving that '69 2002 and encountered another one).


----------



## cloudatlas (Apr 30, 2005)

i usually say morning (or afternoon, depending on the duration of the ride) as i pass, and have noticed that the recreational to hard-core recreational bikers will say good morning back where as the "serious" (what i call the matching outfit guys) bikers tend to be aloof and sullen/silent.


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*Depends...*

if they are wearing a sleeveless jersey or not.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

12345


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Hah!

That made popping on RBR one more time worth it. Thanks.


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*It not so bad...*

to beat a dead horse with a dead horse.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

give everyone you encounter the finger and admonish them to "stay the f*ck outta my way!"

he he he... nah, I think a smile/nod is the least we can do to acknowledge our brethren...I even do the same for runners/bladers/walkers


----------



## bmateo (Mar 13, 2003)

sivart said:


> What about when you are passing someone in your lane from behind?
> 
> Just today I rolled by some guy that was riding a unicycle in a paved bike path while he was dribbling two basketballs with his handlebar free hands. (Yes, I am still chuckling to myself) As I went by I think I heard him say "nice bell" which I took as "thanks alot for not warning me you are about to go by."
> 
> Frankly, the last thing I want to do to a traveling circus is surprise them from behind with instructions on how to get in my way. Was I in the wrong? Should I have said something like "on your left?" Is this something you should do with all bikers?


When I run into that situation, I usually just say "outta my way, Bozo!" ;-)

I agree, some form of acknowledgment from behind is advised. On your left/right is best, or at least a fake caugh, or "passing" or "behind you".


----------



## sivart (Apr 26, 2005)

BugMan said:


> Maybe he was admiring your Ghisallo helmet


Hehe....nice.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Don't throw your back out smiling, nodding and waving.*



vonteity said:


> Now wait a minute. It's not that often you see a cyclist that you'll be waving every ten seconds (unless you are on a trail, then just smile, don't bother waving).


----------



## XC Roadee (Apr 1, 2005)

*I been snobbed too many times*

now I don't even look in their direction, it makes me smile to myself at thought that at that very moment, the guy/gal is probably thinking to himself "what an a-hole' just like I used to do

Calling out when passing is a must though.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

trairden said:


> I'm a new rider and am wondering about riding etiquette when it comes to encountering other riders coming from the opposite direction.
> 
> Are you supposed to acknowledge them with a 'hi', a wave, a nod or anything at all? Sometimes when I am struggling and/or out of breath, I don't want to say anything at all, because I virtually can't talk. So is it rude to just keep on riding and not acknowledge at all?


nah...the proper thing to do is to flip them off and then call them names.


----------



## ringroadwarrior (Dec 8, 2002)

*Some form of something....*

Head nod, hand swipe. If you know them REAL well the bird might work. 
But even strangers deserve something, like vontiety said if you have something in common with someone a very subtle nod is enough and others will know. If it is a pack you are passing one gesture takes care of everyone. 
I live in a KY and ride on a lot of little country roads, and if you see another cyclist you are probably riding with them. Even if you see thousands of other cyclist everyday, something is always cool there is enough sepratism out there, a little nod goes a long way sometines.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

*Sado-Masochistic, Necrophilial, Equine Bestiality*

"Sado-Masochistic, Necrophilial, Equine Bestiality" -- Or, whipping a dead horse. 

Out here in the country we honk and wave at people standing in their yard, on their tractor, out out in the pasture. This from the truck. We give the nod to riders on horses. I'll toot and wave (after I'm passed so they know I'm not honking for them to get out of the road) at cyclists, runners or anybody out for a walk. On the tractor, out on the road, I'll even wave at the livestock . . . That's the convention out here, in the country. 

In the city, if you toot at someone you get "flipped off." I had someone in the "big city" honk at me and I smiled and waved back. He was telling me to "kiss off" and a smile and a wave was the last thing he expected. He was in a pickup, and I thought he maybe recognized me! 

So, it's about local custom. 

On the bike out in the country I wave at most people I see. They wave back, or wave first. But in town I'd be waving myself silly, and I'm there to ride, not to wave. 

The short answer is: "All of the above." 

I don't really much care what's polite or expected. I'm not offended by whatever happens. Mostly I'm just out having a good time.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

ringroadwarrior said:


> Head nod, hand swipe. If you know them REAL well the bird might work.
> But even strangers deserve something, like vontiety said if you have something in common with someone a very subtle nod is enough and others will know. If it is a pack you are passing one gesture takes care of everyone.
> I live in a KY and ride on a lot of little country roads, and if you see another cyclist you are probably riding with them. Even if you see thousands of other cyclist everyday, something is always cool there is enough sepratism out there, a little nod goes a long way sometines.


And WHERE in KY do you live?

Namaste.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

filtersweep said:


> 12345


Now, now. That's what this particular forum is for. That's why we created it.


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

*The true answer*



trairden said:


> I'm a new rider and am wondering about riding etiquette when it comes to encountering other riders coming from the opposite direction.
> 
> Are you supposed to acknowledge them with a 'hi', a wave, a nod or anything at all? Sometimes when I am struggling and/or out of breath, I don't want to say anything at all, because I virtually can't talk. So is it rude to just keep on riding and not acknowledge at all?


If the passing rider resembles the picture in my avatar, stop him and offer to buy him a beer.


----------



## ringroadwarrior (Dec 8, 2002)

*Glendale, Hardin County*



OldEdScott said:


> And WHERE in KY do you live?
> 
> Namaste.


 Not a bad place to ride. Most people are usually friendly.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Habits We Learn From Our Fathers*

I admit it, I'm a waver. I wave at passing cyclists. I live and grew up in Minnesota. My father is a boater. We cruised the lakes and rivers for most of my formative years. Up here in Minnesota there's more boats per capita than anywhere else in the nation. You pass alot of them. My father waved at everyone that went by him or he went by....why....because driving that boat was a big part of his life and those others boaters where HIS PEOPLE he didn't want not say HI to the kinfolk.

Now when we got in the "no wake" zone on the 4th of July, he stopped waving. Like MB1 says there's a limit to how much waving you can do on any particuliar outing and I'm the same way on the bike. After a certain point or conditions, I stop.

Scot


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Scot_Gore said:


> I admit it, I'm a waver. I wave at passing cyclists. I live and grew up in Minnesota. My father is a boater. We cruised the lakes and rivers for most of my formative years. Up here in Minnesota there's more boats per capita than anywhere else in the nation. You pass alot of them. My father waved at everyone that went by him or he went by....why....because driving that boat was a big part of his life and those others boaters where HIS PEOPLE he didn't want not say HI to the kinfolk.
> 
> Now when we got in the "no wake" zone on the 4th of July, he stopped waving. Like MB1 says there's a limit to how much waving you can do on any particuliar outing and I'm the same way on the bike. After a certain point or conditions, I stop.
> 
> Scot


I grew up on a lake in NW Iowa and lots of people do wave there. My dad--being Norwegian and emotionally distant at times--always hated waving at people and refused to do it. People in Iowa also wave at you while driving a car even if they don't know you. SOmetimes it's a little thumb flip thing and you are supposed to thumb flip them back. Different culture there for sure.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I've gotta say, this whole thread strikes me as odd. I ride a lot, at least a lot for a 52 year old man with a job and kids in college to support. Last week I logged over 175 miles. I ride in a rural locale and some days I will only see 2 or 3 other people in several hours. Most are in pickup trucks or driving tractors and I almost always either wave back or initiate the salute. Believe it or not, the old timers are usually fascinated by the other old timer stomping on the pedals up the hills and into the beastly headwinds.
Primarly the people who don't wave or return a "hey"are on roadbikes. There are quite a few during the better weather days, ( I live within 10 miles of Trek's headquarters) A lot of the "trekkies" ride on their lunch breaks and rarely acknowledge me even being there. Maybe if I wasn't riding a "hand built in Italy" might they say hi?
Still..I say "hey" anyhow...and will continue to do so...


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*observations*

as a disclaimer, there are a LOT of cyclists in Boulder County.

Here's a general feel for what I've noticed. I tend to wave rather than not, unless I'm either in a group ride or in the midst of a rough interval session. The latter's usually pretty obvious (the drooling is a clue).

Triathletes glance at you, sometimes nod and smile, but typically won't wave. To their defence, I've ridden a tri-bike with antlers on, and the bloody things handle so poorly I wouldn't want to let go the handlebars, either. Plus roadies and triathletes generally don't mix well, as they have vastly different agendas for what being on the bike entails. That being said I have 2 good friends who are serious triathletes, and I'll willingly ride with both of them (tho we give each other endless crap).

The bulk of riders in this locale will wave, do the thumb lift, make eye contact, or otherwise acknowledge you. The exceptions (guys who almost always ignore other riders) I've seen are:

1) your garden variety cat 2/3/4 type guys decked out in local racing club kit. These characters (and I know most of 'em by sight) are generally too focussed on what they're up to to acknowledge much of anything besides dodging traffic or setting the lap counter for their next interval. This is fine by me, it takes all kinds and there are a ton of 'em out here. When you encounter them on a club ride they're generally cool and sociable... they just have to know that you know the 'secret handshake' and (probably more important) that they can trust you in a paceline. Yeah, it's a clique, the bulk of roadies have the tendency to be a bit standoffish. Don't ever take it personally.

2) the classic 'poseur' type; riding in pro teamkit, matching bike, often without a helmet. This clown generally tends to run stop signs, lights, and in general acts like the arrogant asshat he is. These guys make up about 1 percent of the cycling populace and probably cause 80 percent of the perception problems with car drivers. If you see one of these donkeys behaving badly, please do us all a favour and kick them in the shins as you ride past.

The friendliest riders by far tend to be the ones way out on the opposite ends of the spectrum. The real honest-to-god weekend recreational guys, you know, the older dudes with the beatup Schwinn touring bike with panniers, high white socks, Bell V-1 Pro and/or the big chainring tattoo, totally unashamedly old-school or Fredly or both. Little old ladies who do the local T-shirt ride with their little lapdog in the basket of their cruiser. Hairy-legged mountain biker dudes sporting mad ink and towing their kid in a trailer, who can and will gleefully kick your arse sideways to oblivion up that long steep hill. These are the riders it's super fun to chat with at water stops, because they've a host of fascinating stories about how, why and where they've been on two wheels. And... the other guys who are super outgoing and friendly? The real honest-to-goodness pros that I've met on rides or at events. These folks live and breathe the passion and interest and they love to talk bikes: Tyler Hamilton, Christian Vandevelde, Chris Wherry, Frankie Andreu, Michael Creed, Tom Danielson, Nelson Vails, Andy Hampsten, Travis Brown, Jonathon Vaughters, Ivan Dominguez, Henk Vogels, Mari Holden, Kim Bruckner-Baldwin. All different personalities, but every single one of them is friendly, outgoing and polite to other riders, at least in my experience. You can tell these guys really do love what they do, because they're out there doing it six hours a day and still seem to have the enthusiasm to smile and wave to every man Fred and girl Wilma out there.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

lonefrontranger said:


> as a disclaimer, there are a LOT of cyclists in Boulder County.


That's the truth. Waving at everyone who is riding along US36 on any given weekend is akin to trying to wave to everyone on your commute to work during rush hour. You'll be doing a lot of waving if you think you have to wave to everyone.


----------

